# sangii opened



## dodidoki (Feb 24, 2018)

I can't decide weather it is classic sangii or ayubi variety. When it was described first time some said that flower is strange furthermore ugly. Anyaway I like it.


----------



## Don I (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice.
Don


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 24, 2018)

Really nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2018)

different rather than ugly.


----------



## gego (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRO (Feb 25, 2018)

It looks more like var. ajubianum


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2018)

Beautifull:clap::clap:

Good to see success with your south Pacific species.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 25, 2018)

Great to see, looks like ayubi to me.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Feb 25, 2018)

I love that dorsal. Could make for some interesting hybrids.


----------



## Hien (Feb 25, 2018)

I am not sure, but this article shows the differences between the two

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/shinshu/enshinshu43.html

and there are 63 photos of 4 pages of sangii

http://picssr.com/search/paphiopedilum sangii


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2018)

It probably needs a few more days to mature

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2018)

Beautiful photo!!

As Rick says, I'm also curious to see if the petals and sepals will grow more and dance around a bit over the next few days.


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2018)

Lovely flower


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guldal (Mar 5, 2018)

dodidoki said:


> When it was described first time some said that flower is strange furthermore ugly. Anyaway I like it



What do they say: it's all in the eye of the beholder! And good that you like it - parents ought to like and love their children!!

There is an ongoing feud regarding the same question in relation to P. supardii...it might be the junta of symmetry-fascists trying to suppress all others otherwise inclined...or should one say, entwined?!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2018)

Guldal said:


> There is an ongoing feud regarding the same question in relation to P. supardii...it might be the junta of symmetry-fascists trying to suppress all others otherwise inclined...or should one say, entwined?!



alternatively, supardii is, simply, ugly.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 7, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> alternatively, supardii is, simply, ugly.



Di, dah, du, dah, di, dah, doh....here we go again!! oke:


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow, to me this is one of the most beautiful Paph. species, and yours is super nice with the straight dorsal.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 14, 2018)

This is nice but I think I like the classic type better.


----------



## abax (Mar 14, 2018)

I like it too no matter the nit-pickers. The petals are a spectacular color.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 17, 2018)

I can't contribute whether it is straight sangii or its variety, but I can contribute to say.....I like this flower very much.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2018)

I'd like to see an updated picture. Is that possible?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 18, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> I'd like to see an updated picture. Is that possible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Rick, flower looked just the same . I cut it several days ago spearing plant's energy.


----------

